# Super Shure Pouches



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I know most people have heard about how good Super Sure Pouches are. I received my first batch of pouches from Rayshot. His service was quick friendly and accomadating. His magnet pouches are really cool, but I feel he wanted me to know that they were really ment to be used for small ammo 4.5 bb's. I like to shoot small bb's with my kids and the magnet pouches definitely make things easier. The premium pouches are amazing and of the highest quality. I will definitely be ordering again from Rayshot again!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> I know most people have heard about how good Super Sure Pouches are. I received my first batch of pouches from Rayshot. His service was quick friendly and accomadating. His magnet pouches are really cool, but I feel he wanted me to know that they were really ment to be used for small ammo 4.5 bb's. I like to shoot small bb's with my kids and the magnet pouches definitely make things easier. The premium pouches are amazing and of the highest quality. I will definitely be ordering again from Rayshot again!


Rays pouches are amazing. But I'm sure he wants you to only use small ammo for safety reasons. Check with him, I'm sure he will explain everything why to a T. Enjoy those pouches! They are the only ones I shoot.


----------

